# Bark Collars



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Wonder if you guys and gals can list some of the collars you have used successfully to get your dogs to quit barking. Any help is greatly appreciated. Fowlnfins.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Tritronics Bark Limiter

Works so good I don't need it anymore. Want to buy it? 8)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Mine is tri tronics also, 5 levels and worked great mine is a bark limiter xs or xl can't remember exactly.

I paid about $100.00 at bass pro and it was money well spent, get one with replaceble batteries. Mine needs a new battery every year.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Same thing, but I should have bought the rechargeable one. The disposable bty is priced high.


----------

